

IPhone ECG System Monitors Heart Rate, Streams Info Over-Air to Cardiologist - adammichaelc
http://tnerd.com/2011/01/02/iphone-ecg-system-does-your-ecg-monitors-heart-rate-can-stream-reports-wirelessly/

======
yellowbkpk
I doubt the FDA will let this live too long. They regulate the medical
industry and I'm fairly certain that any device that is placed in direct
contact with a patient needs to be approved and certified (by the FDA) for use
by a doctor.

I am by no means an expert, but there are several large companies (one of
which I used to work for) that had prototypes like this for quite a while that
couldn't go anywhere because they had to have FDA audit protection (lots. of.
documentation.). Hopefully small medical startups like this have figured out a
way around these problems while maintaining patient safety.

